# Scared Puppy



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro is super friendly. With everyone. And everyone's dog. Even those dogs that are 5 times his size. But he gets very nervous with strange noises and any shapes that he doesn't recognize. For example if he sees someone coming towards us while we are out walking, he will start wagging his tail so hard and get all prepared to jump over the stranger. But if the person is carrying anything large , it scares him and he will start barking and his tail will drop down and he will start dragging me backwards. And the large thing could be just a couple of shopping bags. 
It's the same with noises. Loud sounds don't scare him but strange sounds do. 

Happens everytime. 

He's not yet 5 months old, is this normal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, it is not abnormal. He is being careful. Try to reassure him when he gets nervous, tell him it is OK and direct him towards the shape slowly and not making a big deal out of it. If you allow him to jump into your arms or hide behind you, you are encouraging him to be scared. Encourage him, reassure him and don't make a big deal of it. And try to make him be next to it gently and with good words. 

Maybe ask a friend with hats, bags, etc and spend a few days trying to change his attitude. It is worth it.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

People with walking sticks are not to be trusted in Poppy's eyes. Very embarrassing. She just doesn't like them and is scared of them. We are trying to get her over it but it's an up hill struggle


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zorro and Poppy are both totally normal. Those are inate fears many dogs share. My theory is that all their fears have a sociobiological base. The stick thing must come from centuries of men warding off half wild dogs with staffs and rods. The only way over it is a ton of desensitization.

I agree with Peanut that friends should be enlisted to set up plenty of practice sessions, where the offending party can be the one to reassure them, give them a pat and a treat. If you do the reassuring they might misinterpret it as "uh oh she is panicked too". In the meantime to get past unknown people I think I would distract them with another command (like look at me or quiet) and treat for that.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki used to panic at strange things and she just needed time to sit and watch - not to be forced to approach. Sometimes I'd walk in an arc around something that was worrying her, not taking her closer than she was comfortable to go and if she baulked we would just stand and watch. I used to take her out without Inzi, because with her she was always more confident and she needed to learn to trust me.
She does not like strange things in familiar places now and will alert me with a surprisingly strong bark - however she does not back away and I can recall her and praise her. I will put her on the lead and ask for a sit - but sometimes she has to watch. We encounte4red a fisherman the other day with large hat - big flapping coat and a cart which was loaded up with all of his paraphanalia - Kiki did not like it at all - Dot and Inzi were like 'what? lets go and play ball!' But Kiki barked, was recalled and then sat and watched him approach and go past... While she is watching she cannot be distracted with food or a toy she is absolutely focused on working it out.

I agree with enlisting people to help, but also give him time to process things - don't fuss him and try not to react yourslef - yawn, stretch, have a little shake - all doggy ways of getting rid of stress. The world can be an alarming place, but he needs to learn that you are ok and he is ok with you.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie does a lot of sitting and watching. Also a lot a quiet "woof woof"


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max also does a lot backing away, Phoebe sits and watches, for blooming ages sometimes. But mostly she is confident. Max isn't so much. Swear it's their different puppyhoods.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is the same with anything she doesn't recognise, or something out of place in the garden, she will bark & growl at it, eg Billy's space hopper! 
Or an ikea bag in the garden!! 
She was also very spooked by a life size halloween prop last year


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Murphy likes to bark at strange things. We were walking in woodland, and there was a massive boulder, and he barked and barked at it, I just said 'what's that? Let's go see' and I went over and touched it, he tentatively followed and a sniffed it ALOT, then he was fine! Emmy likes to sit and watch. She was a lot more nervous outside the house when we got her, so mums been working hard, going out at all times. She particularly didn't like the school run (we live in between to big high schools) so mum took her out at 8.30 to the main road and just stood with her. She seemed to realise it wasn't a big deal after a few days and doesn't bother watching now. I think they r just trying to tell us things are out if place or weird to them. Try some desensitised. Murphy used to bark at wheelchairs! Very embarrassing! But if just explain he was a pup and can we approach. If they wanted I'd let the person in the chair give him a treat x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for all your responses. I have been worried about him. Today we came across a man who was moving furniture. Zorro was totally spooked and even though I picked him up, the poor thing actually peed all over me. Most times I let him take his own time around strange things but at times when it's a strange person, it's difficult to do that. Most such times I pick him up. Normally he immediately calms down when I do that. I will try all the ideas suggested here. Let's see what works.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor pup. He does need to learn to cope on his own four feet though so far better than picking him up is to move back to a distance he is less worried and can watch and then gradually move closer and closer as he gets braver. 

I have always thought with dogs every time you can meet with the scary thing and realise it is not all that scary after all is a increase in courage for the next scary thing they meet. The same goes for things like crossing small bridges which worries some dogs and I will happily let young dogs take as long as they like until they are merrily trotting across 

If your pup is so worried by things - bearing in mind he is going to have a lot of big changes in his life I would work to take him places which will challenge him a little more and let him discover his bravery


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just thought I would add my older boys little quirk!! He's 8 now and ever since I can remember he's had an aversion to people who are standing still in the street😮 Very odd! He doesn't bark or back away, but it's all I can do to get him passed by! I usually grin sheepishly at the offending stationary body and explain he's weirded out by people standing still! Don't know what started it off, there was no particular incident that I can think of, just always been like this!! Have to do the wide berth thing, unless the person starts moving on??? Like I said bizarre!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is scared of umbrellas and Halloween pumpkins! He backs away when he sees me with a brolly and can't bear for me to put one up on walks.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

It's only now that I've felt experienced enough to respond to this post Alinos.

Last weekend was the first time I've seen Barney wierded out by something.

Two things actually. 

We took him on a paddle boat - and he had to cross a couple of planks to get access to the jetty. Balked at this, and refused to cross at first. 

Took him to a side (on his lead) to watch others crossing, gave him a few treats, then calmly walked him up to the plank and across without breaking my stride and he trotted after me. I also tend to sing to him when we are generally out and about, so he's busy focusing on my voice. I know - it's a wierd way to train a puppy. But seems to work.

The second thing he barked about was when he was with the kids, playing football in the fields. A group of cows wondered over in the next field and Barney did not like them at all. Wouldn't stop barking.

Took him a distance away from the cows. Sat him down and did a few tricks and treats with him. Then gradually started approaching the cows, with treats and stops along the way. He still barked, but not as vociferously. Took about 15-20 mins, but then he calmed down enough to rejoin the kids playing football.

Hope this helps.


----------

